# Revamped Shopping Buddies Forum!



## Janice (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi all, I've revamped the Shopping Buddies forum. It's now broken down by regions within the US, Canada has it's own forum and the International forum is self explanatory.

There was a bit of a glitch while I was working and unfortunately all of the Canadian threads were deleted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Canadians, this is a great opportunity for you to start fresh and kick off the forum to a great start! 

I hope this makes the Shopping Buddies forum easier to navigate, easier for you to find a shopping buddy and easier to plan a meeting with other Specktra members in your area!


----------

